# homemade workshop extractor



## sparkymarky (28 Jan 2011)

hi all, i have a workshop in a small stone barn approx 3mx8m with a tin roof whilst i have a axminster 1bag workshop extractor which will collect shavings i have nothing that will extract any dust outside. i have looked at some 12 - 20 inch extractors however they seem to be fairly expensive for my budget. 

so this i where it gets intresting...... i have come up with a plan :lol: 

i have seen 16inch desk fans for sale for around £15, does any one see any problems with fitting a fan in a plywood box which would go through the shed wall with a controler set up inside, i was then thinking of fitting a hinged door outside which i would only open when the fan is in use to stop it getting damaged by rain / damp.

i have included a quick sketch  







many thanks mark.


----------



## studders (29 Jan 2011)

Not sure a desk fan will shift enough air to be any use. I used the fan from a hob extractor unit that I got off t'bay for about £15 +p+p. Shifts around 500 cubic metres an hour, put it in a box similar to your sketch with some pre filters from axminster and it does a good job. I used the hood of the extractor on my mitre saw.


----------



## Dave Huxley (6 Feb 2011)

I have a record dust /chip collector and have installed quite a powerful 2 speed wall extractor in the side of the shed above the lathe, this is fitted with an outside flap as standard which closes when the fan is switched off, this does a great job but I do have to clean the fan blades now and again of fine dust, I'm lucky that it just blows out onto a narrow area between the the house and shed. I used this in my previous shed where I fitted a hardboard extention box to the front of it as it was quite away from my old lathe. I think its made by Greens and bought off Ebay.
Dave


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2011)

I think the desk fan stands a good chance of moving the airborne dust out of the barn as long as there is a suitable inlet of fresh replacement air and no adverse wind pressure on the outside face of the fan. Nothing to loose anyway, if it's not powerful enough then not a lot lost and a more powerful unit can be fitted at a later date.


----------

